# Please tell me it get's better?



## Wiz4 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello, 

I am knew to this site (have been on a different forum up until now!) and am looking for some advice on the NHS clinic in Cardiff. 

DH and I were first referred 2 and a half years ago. Then they realised DH had to see a urologist first. So it was cancelled and DH saw a urologist. Then we were referred again 19 months ago. However we were referred to a male fertility factor specialist, although we had already decided to use donor sperm. We were then told we may have to be referred again to IVF consultant, but luckily she backdated the referral.  DH is azoospermic, caused by primary testicular failure. We need IVF using donor sperm. 

We were lucky enough to try an egg sharing cycle with a private clinic recently, which unfortunately ended up being converted to a full IVF cycle, which meant we borrowed the money to carry on with the cycle. It ended in a BFN. 

We were then told by the NHS clinic that we were at the top of the waiting list, have a planning meeting in November and then treatment in December. I asked about the donor sperm, and they confirmed all was fine. 

Then,when I spoke to them earlier this week, we were told we had been given the wrong information and that we wouldn't be cycling until March. I asked if we were able to speed things up, by providing our own donor sperm and were told no. 

I was then told by a different person that we could provide our own donor sperm, and that this would speed the process up and we would be able to cycle in December. 

At our information session today, we found out that actually, they probably won't be able to fit us in until January, depending on AF. 

I am now really worried. We haven't had the best experience with them, and don't have much confidence in our treatment... please tell me it get's better once you are cycling? I need some positive experiences! Thank you in advance! xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Sadly, it seems most people cycling there have had some sort of battle with them. It should be ok when you're cycling but if you get a BFN (hopefully you won't), don't expect any support from them.
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi 

We have been with them for nearly 5 years in total. When you are receiving treatment it does tend to be ok but before and after that it is a battle to get an appointment or any information from them or even a straight answer without being fobbed off!!  Found out on our last visit that the nurse I really like has left and now we just seem to get conflicting information and don't seem to have that one person who is meant to be the one that cares for you. Very mixed feelings on the clinic. 

Good luck to everyone. Xx


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't have much good to say about the clinic either. The staff are great during a cycle but trying to get appointments or a straight answer is just impossible. I find it such a struggle and so draining which you just don't need. 

I'm considering going private when funds allow as I just can't deal with them anymore.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

I must echo what others have said, whilst you are receiving treatment they actually do a good job, however our journey up to this point has been less than favourable! While I was at the clinic today I heard a receptionist mention that there is a consultant out sick so I think that may be an excuse they use soon (just a warning for you!) 

I don't mean to add more worries to your list but have you been told about the long wait for DS? If you haven't already ordered it? We had our planning appointment in June but didn't start our treatment until Oct as there is a 12 week wait for DS. 

I got into the routine of emailing the business manager of the clinic (pm me if you want it), I found that through ringing and emailing I started to get on their nerves and they seemed to move a teeny bit faster! 

DQ x


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

I have also has an issue with ordering ds. It's taken a year for me to have 2 iui' and it's looking like the 3rd round will be in the new year. God knows how long it will be for Ivf if the 3rd go doesn't work which I don't think it will.


----------



## Wiz4 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you so much for all your replies. And thank you for being honest. 

DH has taken out a work loan to buy the sperm ourselves, because yes, after telling us we were booked for treatment in December (and confirming this included DS) they then told us that we were given the wrong information and that we will be waiting until March/April. Buying it ourselves should (apparently) move us forward to January. But (surprise,surprise) I'm not sure I want to believe what they say anymore. 

For the same money, we can have an egg sharing cycle with the LWC in November/December. I just really do not know what to do. A full cycle would surely have better odds for us, but I have no confidence in them at all. 

xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Wiz

Why not post on the general Wales board and ask for some advice - the link is here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=260.0

KA xxx


----------



## Wiz4 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ah, I will do, thank you KA! xx


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry to here you all seem to have a battle with the Cardiff unit. I was with them up until about 4 weeks ago when they transferred me to Neath, port talbot. I personally didn't have any problems with them although They said we were to be called in September to start treatment after hearing nothing I decided to call them to chase them and they said it won't be until the new year now 2015, we felt like we had already waited to get this far but then they gave us the option to go with Neath. Since then Neath have been brilliant I have already started DR and due for stimms on Monday if scan goes to plan. This is about you so don't suffer in sillence pick up that phone and see if there is anything else they can do.
Hope they don't keep you all waiting too long  good luck x


----------

